# Product Recs for Curly Hair



## bella1342 (Mar 26, 2009)

I know there are threads on this already, but I figured it was ok to post a new one.

Can you all post your favorite products for curly hair... shampoos/conditioners/serums/styling products etc.

I need a good curl cream or something. I don't want crunchy curls.. I want the soft pretty ones. Right now I am using a drugstore product that is good, but I'm looking for professional, higher end products. I am convinced I will never use a drugstore hair product ever again.

Gina, I'm especially looking for your recs!


----------



## internetchick (Mar 26, 2009)

I personally have not found a way to totally avoid the crunch. I use gel, which means crunchy hair. But only when it is wet. After it is dry you scrunch out the crunch, and you have soft, shiny curls.

For shampoo:

Jessicurl hair cleansing cream

Real Solutions Sulfate Free Shampoo

Conditioner:

Activate conditioner

Suave Naturals Toasted Vanilla and Sugar

Jessicurl Too Shea! conditioner

Styling products:

Herbal Essences Set Me Up Gel

Suave Anti-frizz gel

Curl Keeper hair serum

AG Re:coil is really good for curl formation

I don't have many higher end hair products. I have tried them, and honestly don't feel like they perform better. My only expensive hair product is the serum. I buy it by the liter about once a month and a half, which costs me $42. If you do the math though, it's right on par with those little bottles of serum at the drugstore(and cheaper than some). I do deep treatments once a week or so, or as needed. I usually add a bit of jojoba oil to a deep conditioner or my regular conditioner and use my conditioning heat cap. My hair is in great shape, and I really love it now. And I am tooting my own horn a bit here, but strangers will come up to me and tell me how beautiful my curls are.


----------



## bella1342 (Mar 26, 2009)

I forgot... you have gorgeous curls Leti! I have to look into some of those.. thank you! Yeah your right, you can never totally avoid the crunch. Some products are so bad with the crunch though.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 26, 2009)

i don't know if you have this in the states but john freida's frizz ease curl around shampoo and conditioner are great. it's actually got like something in it that makes your hair more elastic and adheres to curls better. the conditioner is also very light which is nice because it doesn't weigh your hair down.

i have weird naturally "messy" looking tousled loose curled hair, with like random ringlets in some places and just waves in others so i too struggle to find a product that turns it from being in the middle, not really curly or straight- to curly.

after washing my hair, i use john freida (lol they might as well hire me for ads!!) dream curls spray. it's like a spritz- in thing. it's not super crunchy as long as you use it on hair thats about 70% dry and don't use too much. i find the nozzle is crazy so i spray it into my hand first.

i have heard other good things about

-bumble and bumble surf spray (has sea salt in it and thickens your hair to give "beachy" curls)

-garnier fructise style soft curl cream (i think thats its name) which is a cream, which tend to give almost NO crunch but can make your hair a bit greasy if you use a lot.

hope any of that helped!


----------



## internetchick (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks!

If you go without gel you shouldn't have crunch. I need the hold that gel provides though. If you try the re:coil use it sparingly. It is easy to overdo it and have sticky feeling hair. I think it is a salon only product, but you can get it online.Curl Keeper never makes my hair feel yucky. I have never overdone it with that stuff. It is great for soft, shiny curls but has zero hold.


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 27, 2009)

Okay, heres what I use.....

I find that shampoo's designed for curly hair dont do much for me.....I opt for a moisturizing one instead.

Shampoo: Kenra Moisturizing Shampoo

I dont use daily conditioner, I instead use a treatment everytime I wash...

Treatment: Joico Moisture Recovery Balm, Goldwell dualsense rich treat, Matrix sleek look masque

For me personally, I find the leave in conditioner to be the most important step in my curl process...I use a creamy leave in conditioner and a wide tooth comb to get my curls to be less stringy and more chunky looking..

Leave in: GHD Remedy leave in, Abba Nourishing

As far as styling, I find that gels work best for definition and frizz control, but I too dont like the firm, chrunchy look - so I use a gel and in the palm of my hand mix a serum with it....this takes away the stiff hold but leaves the benefit of the gel

Styling: Graham Webb Making Waves Curl Defining Gel (I cannot LIVE without this!!) and Biosilk Silk Therapy mixed together


----------



## bella1342 (Mar 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Styling: Graham Webb Making Waves Curl Defining Gel (I cannot LIVE without this!!) and Biosilk Silk Therapy mixed together Do you have a stock of the Making Waves product? I looked online for ordering info, and it says it was discontinued. Biosilk is nice... I used that before. 
Thanks for posting girls!


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Do you have a stock of the Making Waves product? I looked online for ordering info, and it says it was discontinued. Biosilk is nice... I used that before. 
Thanks for posting girls!

Its absolutely NOT discontinued. They recently went through a packaging change....for the last 5-6 months its been out of stock everywhere due to the packaging change. I'm not sure if the new packaging has been released to the public yet but I picked some up today at my beauty suppliers.


----------



## bella1342 (Mar 28, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Its absolutely NOT discontinued. They recently went through a packaging change....for the last 5-6 months its been out of stock everywhere due to the packaging change. I'm not sure if the new packaging has been released to the public yet but I picked some up today at my beauty suppliers. Cool.. that's good to know, thanks! I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## LivingDeadGirl (Apr 5, 2009)

*I use Tresemme Curls up mousse and just blow dry with a diffuser until it's damp and let air dry completely. It holds up really good through humidity (typical Texas weather) and there's no crunch. It leaves my hair really soft. The bad thing about it though is that if you put too much in your hair, you get a little bit of white dusty flakes on top of your head but it's easily avoided.*


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 5, 2009)

i use deva curl in arc- angel

or just plain old coconut oil

both are styling products


----------



## makennasdoll (Apr 5, 2009)

*Jessicurl makes amazing products. I love her weekly deep treatment. For styling Confident Coils Styling Solution and **Gelebration Spray are an **amazing combination. *

Ouidad is really nice to. Her climate control or Tress f/x is really good.


----------



## moviedom78 (Apr 6, 2009)

I have wavy hair and I usually wear my hair straight but when I want to have more curls, I use Catwalk - Curls Rock by BedHead TIGI products. They are great for curls.


----------



## bella1342 (Apr 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *moviedom78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have wavy hair and I usually wear my hair straight but when I want to have more curls, I use Catwalk - Curls Rock by BedHead TIGI products. They are great for curls. I just started mixing a little bit of Curls Rock with John Frieda's Frizz Ease (sp?) and the results have been wonderful!!
Thanks for your responses everyone! I'm going to look into them more tomorrow. I had a long day, and I'm dead tired.


----------



## lilmama (Apr 22, 2009)

I have dry 3 b/c hair and have used a lot of products. The one thing I have found to be true is SLS and cones are death to curls. Curl Keeper is a staple as is Karens Body Beautiful balm when my hair needs serious moisture (this just acts as a sealer though, really). I'm about to try the whole No Poo line by DevaCurl and I'll probably like it a lot, but it will have to be fantastic to inspire product loyalty in me. Ouidad is a very good line. But I found some lines made for curly (and especially black) hair are full of things that are really not good for your hair. Please read your labels. Curly hair is a never ending adventure, ain't it?


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just started mixing a little bit of Curls Rock with John Frieda's Frizz Ease (sp?) and the results have been wonderful!!
Thanks for your responses everyone! I'm going to look into them more tomorrow. I had a long day, and I'm dead tired.

Thats a trick I often use also....if the styling product you are applying is on the chrunchy side, mix a bit of serum into your hands with the product then apply - the serum instantly softens any over churncy product and leave softly, well defined curls.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Apr 22, 2009)

why do you not try the curly hair medthod?


----------



## lilmama (Apr 22, 2009)

You mean the Curly Girl method?


----------



## keepfitgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

John Frieda's Frizz Ease Dream Curls Curl Perfecter spray is not too crunchy. Also, Nicky Clarke's Endless Waves Defrizzing Rich Cream Mousse definitely leaves no crispiness - in fact, it was the softest that my hair had been left by a styling product. Neither of these are expensive - I got mine in Boots. At the higher end, I like Fudge Hair Putty.

Emma


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Apr 23, 2009)

Originally Posted by *lilmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You mean the Curly Girl method? So man with curls can not use it?


----------



## lilmama (Apr 23, 2009)

Yuk, yuk, I meant the book by that title.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Apr 24, 2009)

Never heard about that book.


----------



## lilmama (Apr 24, 2009)

It's Curly Girl: The Handbook by Lorraine Massey and it started the whole no-poo revolution. She's a stylist in NYC and her curls are awesome.


----------



## SearMeCarefully (Apr 26, 2009)

I useLorraine Masseys products usually as well. I think its the AnGel - it has more hold then the arc-angel I think? I absolutely LOVE her cleansing conditioner too it smells great and is so gentle on my hair and moisturizing!

You can generally use most products and not get that crunch though. Basically you put the product in your hair and once it's COMPLETELY dry you scrunch out the crunch and you have nice soft curls. If you do it before it's dry it can frizz up on ya'

I have SO many other products I've tried as well (a sign of a curly head I think?)

jessicurl products I like as well, and the famous chs curl keeper I like too - it gives off such a lovely sheen =]


----------



## lilmama (Apr 26, 2009)

Do you find you still need to use heavier conditioners occasionally? The Deva products are leaving me with soft, shiny curls but no definition at all. Think cloud hair.


----------



## SearMeCarefully (Apr 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *lilmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Do you find you still need to use heavier conditioners occasionally? The Deva products are leaving me with soft, shiny curls but no definition at all. Think cloud hair. Maybe you're not using enough product? I think I had teh same problem when I first started using them. It didn't seem to really define, it was too soft and not quite enough hold. Then I went to see my hair stylist (who went to study with her and sells/uses the products) and she used twice as much as I was using and it turned out great! I will do a deep conditioning treatment or oiling now and then thoughI just had to scrunch out the crunch once it was dry


----------



## lilmama (Apr 26, 2009)

Thank you so much! I will try that. My hair does soak up a lot of product so that makes sense.


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bumping up... I finally found Graham Webb products at my Ulta... I was so excited, but they only had the Making Waves shampoo and conditioner. No gel though.


----------



## HairEgo (Jan 28, 2010)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Bumping up... I finally found Graham Webb products at my Ulta... I was so excited, but they only had the Making Waves shampoo and conditioner. No gel though. Hey! They actually discontinued the gel for a while....when P&amp;G bought out Graham Webb they got rid of a bunch of products from the P&amp;G family (Sebastian, Back to Basics, Graham Webb, Nioxin) but I do have it on good authority that its on its way back. I have 3 or 4 tubes of it left, I stopped using it as I found something I love even more. Let me know if you want..


----------



## momofnac (Jan 28, 2010)

have you tried Chaz Dean's line Wen?


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 29, 2010)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey! They actually discontinued the gel for a while....when P&amp;G bought out Graham Webb they got rid of a bunch of products from the P&amp;G family (Sebastian, Back to Basics, Graham Webb, Nioxin) but I do have it on good authority that its on its way back. I have 3 or 4 tubes of it left, I stopped using it as I found something I love even more. Let me know if you want.. do tell what you use now, please!


----------



## HairEgo (Jan 29, 2010)

I use Sebastian Texturizer Gel. It's not specifically for curly hair, its technically classified as a 'body builder'. The texture of the gel is not thick like a typical gel...its kind of like jelly..but more liquified. It's not sticky and my curls just react really well to it.


----------



## crimsonshedemon (Jan 30, 2010)

Lurker here.. but I do have curly hair

I follow the curly girl method and it's really changed my hair.

to learn about the CG method, go to naturallycurly dot com

I don't think the book is that helpful... the NC site explains much more

A great e-book is available at livecurlylivefree dot com

Tiffany, the author, really explains curly hair and helps you to determine which type your hair is and that helps to find the right product for your hair.

I have 3a/b curls, normal porosity, fine/normal texture and thick density. I don't use detergent based shampoos so my products have to be water-soluable (no silicones).

Cleansing- Jessicurl Hair Cleansing Cream

Co-Wash-suave naturals coconut conditioner

Conditioners: Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose, Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition (dark green bottle), Jessicurl Too Shea

Styling Products:

Jessicurl Rockin Ringlets and Confidant Coils, Re:Coil (curl enhancer), Aubrey Organics Mandarin Jelly and the B5 Gel, LA Looks Sports Gel, Herbal Essence Totally Twisted Gel, Paul Mitchel Round Trip (curl enhancer).

HTH

Nicole


----------



## polaroidscene (Jan 31, 2010)

I've been using the suave kids detangling spray in my hair when its wet and to my surprise it actually gets my wavy hair my curl...i also sometimes use tresemme bouncy curls xtra hold gel when i know im going to be taking a curling iron to it and tresemme flawless curl curl hydration lotion for frizzyness. I suffer from one side of my hair curling up nice and the other just being flat and not as curly very annoying..


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 5, 2010)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay, heres what I use.....
For me personally, I find the leave in conditioner to be the most important step in my curl process...I use a creamy leave in conditioner and a wide tooth comb to get my curls to be less stringy and more chunky looking..

Leave in: GHD Remedy leave in, Abba Nourishing

Hey Gina, do you still use these as a leave in? Do you like them? I went to Ulta looking for a good leave in, and the one girl said she's tried quite a few but she still thought Infusium 23 was the best. I remember using Infusium years ago, but never saw anything great about it.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 5, 2010)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey Gina, do you still use these as a leave in? Do you like them? I went to Ulta looking for a good leave in, and the one girl said she's tried quite a few but she still thought Infusium 23 was the best. I remember using Infusium years ago, but never saw anything great about it. Nope, I've switched to AG Fast Food....I know AG isnt widely available in the USA but ebay has them for cheap. I still love the ABBA and the GHD, but my curls are kinda inlove with AG fast food right now!


----------



## rachlls (Mar 13, 2010)

I love the Garnier Fructise line for curly hair. I use the curl cream, mousse and just a touch of spray gel with a diffuser and never get crunchy curls.


----------

